# Lump on dogs back



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Hi All 
I have recently found a little lump under my dogs skin, on his back - it is like a small pea and feels almost like a big spot ... it doesnt feel like it is attached (i can move it about)

I have been to the vets and he has said that he thinks it is related to allergies (my little dog has allergies but we are not sure what to at the moment - going to get blood tests etc) 

It has been playing on my mind since i found it ... i would hate to think it was the start of something nasty ... do you think it is worth a second opinion or am i just being a bit paranoid and over protective

thanks


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

I would not go for a 'second opinion' yet if your vet is going to do blood tests for allergies. If you have a big vet practice you could always book an appointment with a different vet for the test results - so you do see two vets but not a formal 'second opinion'.

See if the lump changes in size at all. If it seems to be growing then that's when I would be concerned.

Sgurr


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Hi thanks thats great, I can be over paranoid and to be fair it hasnt changed at all since i found it which was about 3 weeks ago 

I will wait to see what the blood tests show


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

My dog has a few lumps now and they are also able to move under the skin but the vet has told me there fatty lumps and there not to much to worry about. He is just going to keep an eye on them. They can get quite large and some times require surgical removal. My vet also told me to keep an eye on my dogs weight as this can increase the lumps size. I would also say its best to see what happens with reguards to the allergy testing and go from there. By the sound of it your vet doesnt sound to worried. My dogs a spaniel they are well known for getting fatty lumps with age. And its quite common.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

lots of dogs get cysts, which are usually harmless, and will often just burst on their own, don't know which of your dogs it is, but you both look to have short coats, so they would show up more.


----------



## Kitty*Cutie (Dec 1, 2008)

We were told by our vet that our dog's lump was simply a build up of calcium and absolutely harmless. She has had hers for around five years (about half an inch big) and is perfectly healthy.

Keep an eye on the size of the lump and take him back to the vet if you notice any changes.


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

our staffy gets these on his neck but they just feel like fatty lumps.


----------

